# Times of the day for success?



## TDL1245 (Jan 9, 2011)

Typically what times of the day do you guys have your most success?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Morning are good for me. I like the evenings too. But i have killed dogs right in the middle of the day. Try getting in before daylight.


----------



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah same here.. i really like when you get a wet foggy morning and as soon as that fog starts to lift up. BAM!


----------



## Jeremy G (Jan 14, 2011)

I hunt alot in the early morning. Try getting in about 30 min before the sun comes up I always spend about 30 - 45 minutes after the sun comes up using soft rabbit and rodent sounds along with a mojo critter then crank up the sound and the dogs start hunting real good on sunny cold mornings.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

This time of year we pretty much hunt all day long. Lately we haven't killed a dog before 10:00 am.

Chris C.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't think it matters as for yotes, as opportunists they patrol their turf either hunting or protecting it, if your in the right spot at the right time they will usually investigate a call if it suits them But your on their turf and they will dictate the action, full moons, weather, storm systems and availability of game sets the hours they operate on, cats operate better at night so sunrise and sunset I would say are your prime times but sure they will come to a call during the day if your at the right place at the right time, just my 2 1/2 cents worth. HA!!


----------



## TDL1245 (Jan 9, 2011)

As always you guys are a wealth of information. I hunted for the first time on Saturday, by myself in the morning, and with my youngest son in a blind the evening. The only thing I called in were 3 dogs. During the evening hunt we used a blind and didn't see anything but had bobcat tracks that crossed ours in the snow about 80 yards behind the blind, unfortunately we didn't see it. Heading out with a friend in the morning and taking the advice of being out before daylight. Hopefully we'll at least get to see something. Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

How about tempature? Is it better during a cold long cold spell or when it warms up. They need to chow down when it is cold. Any comments?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Middle of the night.... 1-4 am. I have become so spoiled with night hunting that daytime calling makes me feel like I am wasting my time.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Middle of the night.... 1-4 am. I have become so spoiled with night hunting that daytime calling makes me feel like I am wasting my time.


Not fair Chris,! I wish i could night hunt here!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Not fair Chris,! I wish i could night hunt here!


Ya you and me both, night hunting sounds like fun on those clear full moon nites.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

morning, daylight to 11 am, has been our best (for older aged dawgs) --- 11 am - 3 pm --one kill so far in two years ---- 3pm to dark -- not real real good but killed a few. Seems like yotes will protect their home range at anytime of day. Had some chase my 3 labs home one morning around 10 am and at a later date, it happened again about 4 pm. This happened in the later part of spring. Maybe a challenge howl or some barks could work during that time of year


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

hassell said:


> Ya you and me both, night hunting sounds like fun on those clear full moon nites.


Forget that... I like it cloudy, and foggy with no moon.
















Hunting is so much more effective at night when the animals are actually moving and there is no doubt that we pickup eyes of animals we would have never seen in the daytime but i'm not going to say its any easier though. We might pickup eyes (of a rabbit







) and spend the next hour coaxing those eyes into shooting range. Or we could spend 1-2 hours working an animal in that decides to bail out at the last minute.

It can be fun and frustrating at the same time but I do prefer it over daytime calling because for me it's more rewarding. At least we get confirmation of almost every animal we've called up, even if we never get a shot.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Try spot lighting at night when there is snow on and the temps are about 0. The snow turns icy and reflects like eyes. Many a times I have had look 2,3,4 times to make sure I saw what I thought I saw .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No night hunting here. The early morning is the most productive usually, but as stated above, you can call them all day.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey now---that night hunt'in is cheat'in:naughty:---but a guy sure can stack up the fur.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Not as easy as it sounds ! certainly NOT like spotting deer.


----------



## TDL1245 (Jan 9, 2011)

Like some of you, we can't hunt at night here in MO. Had something come in behind us this morning and heard it once, then again when it seemed to be turning to run. Sounded like it was only 15 do yards behind me and a buddy. There was thick brush behind us and the wind had just shifted to hitting us in the face....just our luck. Not giving up though.


----------

